# Engine air filter cover bolt part #



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I noticed I'm missing 1 out of the 6 bolts from the air filter cover. Does anyone have a part number or a diagram for 2014 Cruze diesel engine air cleaner parts? I've spent a couple of hours searching with no luck.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Here is a diagram but it doesn't look like they sell just the bolts.






Air Intake for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

For anyone curious it's part # 13384034.


----------

